# Turns over But won't Start "End of my Rope



## nolan64 (Jan 7, 2005)

I have a 93' Sentra w/GA16DE. I loaned to a young man for a couple of days. when he showed up in another car to explain that it died and would not start. Towed back to my garage. I got the haynes book out and I have a subscription to ALLDATa.com for the car. The young man burned the starter so that was the first step. Crank-NO STart! So I used normal trouble shooting methods. Fuel Pump Working. I can hear it. Got the volt/ohm meter out and checked the specs on the coil, and they were right on. opened distributor cap, OMG center element fried and gone plus all four points burned. So I replaced with new cap and rotor. Checked for proper TDC matching contact for piston one. Right on. Crank pulley 2nd notch at pointer and rotor right on #1. When I crank it over it seems to try to stumble but won't start. I am getting spark at all four Cylinders. I thought maybe the The Crank Angle Sensor was bad, so once again the volt/Ohm Meter, and it checks out fine. One last thing. I noticed today after cranking over and over for about 4-5 minuted the the manifold coming from #1 and #2 Cylinders was slightly Warm, while the Right for #3 and #4 was cold. I am going crazy with this thing. If anyone could help I would be eternally indebted too U.

Thanks


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

had a similar occurance with my girlfriends car(there's a thread about in the ga16 section). anyway, i fixed the lack of spark problem but the engine still didn't work. so i took it to a mechanic.

he said that if a car is cranked a lot with no spark(but with fuel) the unburned fuel tends to wash the cylinders clean of oil. this eliminates the oil seal around the cylinders and thus elimnated compression.(no compression=no ignition).

the fix was to *squirt some motor oil in through the spark plug holes.* worked right away on her car, maybe yours has the same issue.


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

yea or its a injector issue or some type of fuel dilivery problem, though i dobut all four injectors would go bad at the same time sooo u know the pump is working but is there a blockage maybe the fuel filter crapped out realy bad somehow.. just a thought


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

ahh of course! if the right injector is bad it can foul all the plugs before they have a chance to spark(happened to me). try starting the car for about 1 minute, then pull each plug and inspect it for gasoline. if one plug is not fouled with gasoline(or at least smells strongly of gas) then its likely that the adjacent injector is not working.

check the inectors first, then try the motor oil on the cylinder heads.


----------



## nolan64 (Jan 7, 2005)

*Thanks so far too Tavel and Slacky*

Hey I appreciate the common sense ideas. When you've been rackin ur brains sometimes it is good too step away and others from afar can help. I appreciate it and will keep updates. Tonight I purchased New fuel filter, plugs and wires. I will try your ideas tomorrow and replace these items as well. Some how I missed the Ga16 section of the forum site. I went there and and read related post. I guess I should have posted there. I appreciate your assistance.

Thanks again
:cheers:


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

no problem i changed my fuel filter today on my 89 made a world of difference. im pretty sure i took off the origional one lol. i hated the ga16i so much but after the new coil and fuel filter its ok still dont like how the timing chain flys off randomly. o and when u go to change your fuel filter idk about everyone else but i started it up then pulled the fuse for the pump to get rid of some pressure, gas still comes out alot at first but its mainly from the filter so i held both ends of the filter and ran over and dumped it into my tank lol but hey gas is expensive and every little bit helps with out gas economical cars


----------



## nolan64 (Jan 7, 2005)

*Your right about that*



Slacky said:


> no problem i changed my fuel filter today on my 89 made a world of difference. im pretty sure i took off the origional one lol. i hated the ga16i so much but after the new coil and fuel filter its ok still dont like how the timing chain flys off randomly. o and when u go to change your fuel filter idk about everyone else but i started it up then pulled the fuse for the pump to get rid of some pressure, gas still comes out alot at first but its mainly from the filter so i held both ends of the filter and ran over and dumped it into my tank lol but hey gas is expensive and every little bit helps with out gas economical cars


Thanks again, and you are right about the fuel cost. I am going to drain it into a jar at first to look for debris. Thank god I have a heated garage in enviornment and all the tools necessary. My friend and I do Body and paint. we are not much at the mechanics. But, I try. I will update.


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

Slacky said:


> , gas still comes out alot at first


not as much as when someone turns the ignition! buahahahaha! my girlfriend wanted to take a cd out of her cd player, but didn't know that the fuel pump primes before you try to start the car. so i got a nice gasoline shower..yummy.


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

lol yea im a idiot too , another reason why i pulled the fuse


----------



## Jed118 (Nov 15, 2004)

If there were problems originating inside the distributor, the arcing may have damaged the HAL effect sensor or angle sensor inside the distributor. I have a working GA16DE distributor, or alternatively, pull apart just the plate at the junkyard and place it in your pocket. Saved me $300 on a caravan dist plate!


----------



## nolan64 (Jan 7, 2005)

*Turns over But won't Start "FOllowUP" Arrrrrrrrrggghhhh*

oK GUYS, REALLY CONFUSED NOW. First I replaced the fuel filter. not much help. checked the resistance on Injectors. Normal. So i replaced the PLugs and wires, BOSCH Platinums 2's and Bosch wires. At this point you could tell that the pistons seemed to be firing some and sounded better , but still no go. So Tavel, I took the plugs out and and put some oil in there. closed it all back up and to my great surprise. The closest yet. you could definitely tell compression and combustion. Some smoke and such coming out of the tail pipe and all. This is the best I have gotten in over two weeks. But still it will not take off and run. as I kept trying with MAF unconnected and I tried some starter fluid into the throttle still no difference. In fact the more i cranked, the less combustion I got. I finally gave up this evening. mind and body too tired to go on. ANyhow I AM LOST!!!!! I can get an engine from the junkyard for $300.00, and I am considering it. But I cannot stand to give up on things like this. It's a mission to beat this thing.....

P.S. Also I put a new distributor on as well. 

Thanks again for your help.

Steve


----------



## nolan64 (Jan 7, 2005)

*ECU Code 13*

I have also been getting a 13 code from the ECU, which would be the engine coolant sensor. I would not think that that would keep the engine from starting would it..???????


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

Unless I missed this somewhere in the thread, did you try pressing the gas peddle to the floor, holding it firmly down while attempting to start? This will add more air to burn any excess gas if infact the engine is flooded.

Flooding is a common problem with this engine if only turned on for less than a minute, generally when it is fairly cold out. It has happened to my car several times, like right now! My dad moved the car for a few seconds on Saturday to shovel the driveway and it wouldn't start for when I needed to go to work today. The fuel cutoff proceedure didn't work, as described above but I'll try again in the morning. Even before I owned it, it had to be taken to a mechanic at least twice to dry out the cylinders. Same issue with the other B13 we have also.


----------



## nolan64 (Jan 7, 2005)

Thanks, I did try that quite a few times this morning and day, Still No start. I have neem hours on this.... I appreciate the input


----------



## jharris1 (Mar 13, 2004)

I've heard that the coolant temp sensor can cause starting trouble when it goes bad, but I am not totally sure so you should search that. Don't buy another engine. Why would you do that? You're engine is probably good, it just won't start. Now is the time to start looking into sensor issues; faulty MAF, coolant temp sensor as mentioned above?? Don't give up! I've been in your position before. Just don't let it beat you!!


----------



## Jed118 (Nov 15, 2004)

It doesn't backfire does it?


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

nolan64 said:


> Thanks, I did try that quite a few times this morning and day, Still No start. I have neem hours on this.... I appreciate the input


Have you tried a good ECU yet? This may be all of your problems. What you should have done first was to put the ECU in self Diagnostic mode and look at the flashes. The diag mode will tell you codes. Don't throw the motor out!! There is nothing wrong with it. The ECU will diagnose the issue. Borrow a Nissan Consult and use that to diagnose your issue. If you checked for spark, take a plug on the end of the plug wire #1 and ground it to the motor. Look for a blue bright spark. If fouled badly with gasoline smell, then you have a spark issue also. 

If you need an Automatic ECU for a 92 1.6, I have one.

Chris 92 classic


----------



## nolan64 (Jan 7, 2005)

*Backfire*



Jed118 said:


> It doesn't backfire does it?


Nope, No backfire..


----------



## Bonesmugglar (Jan 14, 2004)

to run u need, spark, fuel and compression, do a compression test than if its all good, change the coolant sensor, might think its at wrong temp so it might not be giving it any gas or soemthing...


----------



## nolan64 (Jan 7, 2005)

*Thanks, How?*



95 SentraB13 said:


> Unless I missed this somewhere in the thread, did you try pressing the gas peddle to the floor, holding it firmly down while attempting to start? This will add more air to burn any excess gas if infact the engine is flooded.
> 
> Flooding is a common problem with this engine if only turned on for less than a minute, generally when it is fairly cold out. It has happened to my car several times, like right now! My dad moved the car for a few seconds on Saturday to shovel the driveway and it wouldn't start for when I needed to go to work today. The fuel cutoff proceedure didn't work, as described above but I'll try again in the morning. Even before I owned it, it had to be taken to a mechanic at least twice to dry out the cylinders. Same issue with the other B13 we have also.



What method did the mechanic use to dry out the cylinders? If you know. My shop is very well equipped. Although normally for Body and paint. I was thinking of blowing each cylinder out with compressed air / while cranking. Fuel Pump off of course. Just a logical progression. 

Thanks for your input,


----------



## nolan64 (Jan 7, 2005)

*Consult*



sunnysentra said:


> Have you tried a good ECU yet? This may be all of your problems. What you should have done first was to put the ECU in self Diagnostic mode and look at the flashes. The diag mode will tell you codes. Don't throw the motor out!! There is nothing wrong with it. The ECU will diagnose the issue. Borrow a Nissan Consult and use that to diagnose your issue. If you checked for spark, take a plug on the end of the plug wire #1 and ground it to the motor. Look for a blue bright spark. If fouled badly with gasoline smell, then you have a spark issue also.
> 
> If you need an Automatic ECU for a 92 1.6, I have one.
> 
> Chris 92 classic


I did do the ECU check. I really do not know many mechanics who might have a Consult to borrow. Have any suggestions?

Thanks for your input,


----------



## nolan64 (Jan 7, 2005)

*Turns over but won't start follow up*

Ok, folks. Still no go. Here's a quick run down of the previous a changes and attempts on my 93 Sentra GA16DE. Obviously it won't start. I can smell fuel in the cylinders and hear the pumps running 5 sec. with ignition on. New distributor, cap, and rotor. ECU showed code 13. (engine coolant sensor), it was bad and I replaced yesterday. New plugs and wires. No bad codes out of ECU now. I tried the oil in the cylinders. you can tell a difference while cranking but still no start. Some white smoke out the tail pipe though. Also, tried flooring the pedal while cranking with and with out fuel pump fuse in. To me it sounds like it wants to work when I pull the fuel pump fuse. could be me. Well that's about it. I am truly lost. I'm going to start all over again I guess. Any ideas would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance,

Steve


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

does it have a ignitor chip? some last resort sensor and u said u changed all plugs and wires but.. do u have a spark?


----------



## nolan64 (Jan 7, 2005)

*reply to spark*



Slacky said:


> does it have a ignitor chip? some last resort sensor and u said u changed all plugs and wires but.. do u have a spark?


I got spark. I have fuel. It seems now I have compression,,,,,,,No Start,,,,,,,,
sending it to a new, New friend tomorrow if it works out, that has the hook up , for the check up from the neck up. we shall see. I will keep you updated.

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Have you checked every fuse and fusible link? If not, take the time to do so.


----------



## XxBlackSentraxX (Nov 13, 2003)

curious here. how did the car go about dying? Was it being driven and just konked out? If so, mine did the same thing. I was at a light and the car just stalled out and wouldn't start back up. I thought it was the battery, and we replaced it with a new one, and it cranked, but didnt start, so we took it to the shop. They looked at it the next day and it started fine. I got the car back later that day and it died on me again. They picked it up and brought it back to the shop, once again, it started fine the next day. I go to pick it up, and it won't start for me. It cranks, but won't fire over. And it was working fine earlier that week. What do you guys think it is? It sounds like a very similar problem to what you are having Nolan.


----------



## jer28 (Jan 20, 2003)

I am wondering about the condition of the timing chain. Is it possible the chain jumped some teeth and took out some valves? I hope this isn't it though...I realize that it did not die on you so you don't have all the details about how it died.
Oh you said you have compression...Did you use a comp gauge or just your finger over the spark plug hole?


----------



## sersr20dk (Oct 15, 2003)

should have used ngk plugs and stock wires, the bosch will add to your problems. espically when trying to diagnose a car, you need to eliminate variables. what is your fuel pressure? you know your pump is priming but do you know what pressure your injectors are seeing? ect definatly can cause starting issues, it will cause the car to flood. maybe you should take it to a good shop instead of buying a motor. that probably won't help you either because you would have to install it and hope all the sensors worked on the junkyard motor or swap them from this motor and would still be stuck with the same problem. start with ngk plugs & stock, sti or ngk wires and a new ect, all pretty cheap and obviously the ect should be replaced anyway and imo the plugs & wires also. go from there if you don't to bring it somewhere. then post back.


----------



## nolan64 (Jan 7, 2005)

*ect.*



sersr20dk said:


> should have used ngk plugs and stock wires, the bosch will add to your problems. espically when trying to diagnose a car, you need to eliminate variables. what is your fuel pressure? you know your pump is priming but do you know what pressure your injectors are seeing? ect definatly can cause starting issues, it will cause the car to flood. maybe you should take it to a good shop instead of buying a motor. that probably won't help you either because you would have to install it and hope all the sensors worked on the junkyard motor or swap them from this motor and would still be stuck with the same problem. start with ngk plugs & stock, sti or ngk wires and a new ect, all pretty cheap and obviously the ect should be replaced anyway and imo the plugs & wires also. go from there if you don't to bring it somewhere. then post back.


What is ...ect? Forgive my long Email, chat, computer experience, but "ect" does not register. Do you mean a new ECM, or Electronic Control Module?

Thanks


----------



## stealthmode20 (Jan 30, 2005)

the MAF has to be connected for the car to run, I had an altima with basically the same symptoms and the maf was loose, took it apart cleaned it, reconnected it, and no problems. seems like you tried everything on the fuel and spark side, now work with stuff having to deal with the air


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

I am going to say spark. put a plug on the end of a boot pull the others off, take electrode onto the engine block ground and look for a bright blu spark, if not there you go, a weak spark will not turn the motor over. 
1. Run ECU in self diagnostic mode, turn screw on ECU side to diag mode.
2 Spark, plugs saturated with gas, black and fouled? no spark, coil
3 Fuel pump churning? should hear click on fuel rail. if not, replace pump.
4 MAF or TPS not plugged in. Check harness pins and wires, mine pulled out and did not allow engine to start. Look carefully at wires, pull back tape look at each wire. 

5. Something may be disconnected, check all plug harnesses. Battery ground OK? Chekc grounds for corrosion on body attach points. 

Ask A nissan guy at dealer what you have done and what it could be, see if you can borrow a Nissan CONSULT. My uncle has one, so I have access to one if I need them. 

Chris 92 classic


----------



## sersr20dk (Oct 15, 2003)

maf does not need to be connected for the car to run, if you unplug it completely, it will run in safe mode( won't rev higher than 3000rpms), but will still start. ect= engine coolant temp sensor. start with the engine coolant temp sensor & the right plugs & wires. your computer is pointing you to the direction(ect) and you seem not to want to pursue it, and trust me about the plugs & wires. no nissan dealership is going to let him borrow that scanner, unless he knows someone very very well.


----------



## nolan64 (Jan 7, 2005)

*Won't Start Follow up and Thank you all!*

Well, I finally just got tired of messsing with this 1.6 liter and found someone with a diagnostics that would check it for free. I had it towed there. He called back yesterday having the car for about 3 hours. Turns out the coolant was very, very low. so he filled up with water. While he was cranking the engine he noticed that water was SHOOTING OUT over the front end . With further inspection he realized my worst fears. Warped head and cracked block. I guess the young man I loaned the car to had not noticed the water pouring out of the failed water pump and ran the engine to failure. SO with that said, I would like to send all of you whom gave your help and suggestions, a Huge THANKS! It was much appreciated, and I learned alot.
It is off to find an engine. If anyone has suggestions on upgrading or Ideas, of course a pre thank you is needed. Thanks again.


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

u sure its a cracked block? cus ive never seen one on a sentra


----------



## sersr20dk (Oct 15, 2003)

very possible and usually pretty easy to diagnose. most i have seen have been obvious. any block will crack when overheated for long enough. glad to see u found the problem.


----------

